# A visitor this morning



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In 2013 we saved a swallow, it doesn't seem that long ago, but the photo info says it is.

Each year we have a swallow come into the house a few times about nesting time (difficult to say if its the same one each time).
He flew out after a while now it´s flying backwards and forwards outside the window, in fact it just knocked on the window.

I took a little video of it this morning, they are silent and fast.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Argghh! A bird in the house. Michelles worst nightmare.  She has a thing about birds. Had a crow fall down the chimney years ago. Made a right mess.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We used to have budgies zebra finches and waxbills flying around our house in England many years ago, only had to tell them to go back in their cages and they did.:laugh:
Birds and animals are better behaved than some children.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

My Cath's worse nightmare. Before we met she came home from work to discover a dead bird on the doorstep. She had to find a neighbour to remove it before she could get in.
We love birds but they need to keep outside!
Here are some I recorded yesterday - a local cuckoo. We have yet to actually see one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used to keep a few doves in UK, red white and blue for the Jubilee. 
But occasionally we would get a call from the old folks home down the road asking if I would come and take a Pidgeon away that had wandered in. Some of the residents fed them and some though it was an omen of death.!!

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They are an omen of death. No doubt about it. One day I saw a pigeon and a month or so later I saw a funeral.

I like birds too. At the minute my two mates are the tiny Gekos who are eating my spring onions. I have enough to be able to share them. They used to scarper but now they just ignore me, which is nice. They are very pretty little animals.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

JanHank said:


> In 2013 we saved a swallow, it doesn't seem that long ago, but the photo info says it is.
> 
> Each year we have a swallow come into the house a few times about nesting time (difficult to say if its the same one each time).
> 
> Zolene is scanning the skies daily hoping for her's to return , no joy yet.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I do hope it comes to her.


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0R1rAqT_2ndi-RrgSbBxfRNTA

This is our resident kookaburra which appears nearly everyday for the last 6 years for a snack. I hand-feed her little bits of meat which keeps her coming back


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A little while ago we had a Robin that kept coming in. Years before that, when my daughter was young, we had a Tawny Owl come down the chimney. It made not one bit of mess. The only reason I discovered it when I did was because it was "clicking" from behind the tv! I put a towel over it, took a photo of daughter holding it, and released it. Photo never came out 
Another time we had a bat inside. It absolutely refused to fly out of the window we opened for it but did, eventually, retrace its flight path, through the higgledy piggledy house out of the door it flew in by.


----------

